# Busted in a ground Blind



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I've always hunted out of a tri-pod. I have an area that a ground blind would be good.
How many of you and perhaps how often are you busted in a ground blind?
either by scent or sound?
thanks,
B.D


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

You GOTTA be well hidden. From the back too. I was watching a nice one walk in front one time, when i heard blowing and snorting galore from behind me because i was exposed. If you can, setup within the canopy of a low lying tree so you will be in the shadows and you can shoot out. Also don't draw unless arrow pointing straight at deer. You don't show near as much movement from the front vs the side.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I hunt with the shoot through windows. I try to always have my blinds in the shade when possible. I almost never get busted with movement or sound. Scent on the other hand is something else. Being in the blind helps a little, but it is often so hot here and especially in an enclosed blind, sweating is more common than not.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

This old thread might be helpful.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=241548&highlight=ground+blinds


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

The deer won't get me for movement; stand away from the blind at any time of day and you won't see me inside an Escape Deluxe...but I've had doe blow next to the blind many times.

Scent blocker helps but it ain't fool proof.

Then again I've had doe and yearlings stick their heads into the window to look around and didn't smell me so go figure.

TH


----------



## Chew (Apr 7, 2010)

Just try to back your blind into some really thick stuff to keep deer from walking up behind you. It helps to know the deer movement and know where they will be coming from the majority of time. Try to keep them upwind of you. I have been busted by movement a few times when messing with a video camera right up against the mesh or drawing back my bow and moving it close to the mesh. Like anything, it takes practice to get the kinks out. The more times you do it, the less you get busted.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Chunky,
Thanks for the reference to the Thread. It helps very much.
B.D


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

Never been busted by sight or sound. I usually hunt with the mesh up. Been busted by a group of hogs due to sent. It was a lease work weekend everyone mowing and plowing. I got in the pop up sunday morning, group of 30 lb pigs came through so close to the blind that I could not see the pigs out the window. They spooked right at the blind, but they were all spooked due to the work. Similar situation last October, 90+ degrees got into blind in shorts and black tshirt. Wind was horrible blowing straight to the feeder. A group of does came out on pins and needles. Obviously smelled me but couldn't find me. I eventually got a shot. If I would have been in a climber or tree stand they would have been gone. Main disadvantages to pop up are limited vision and they are hot.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

"and they are hot"

Get one of those battery operated fan/light combos for the stand. They're silent and man do they help on those hot days.

TH


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

You can do almost anything in a pop-up blind and not spook a whitetail. Placement is the ticket. If you locate in an area they like to stage or travel, they will avoid until you move it. Always place it in a dense location with plenty of shade. Don't do any extra baiting right before your pig hunt, they will bust you everytime. Always enter and exit away from your expected hunting area so you leave no scent. Good luck, I love hunting out of my pop-up, almost feels like I'm cheating. Nah


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Cool Blind*

I starting using a blind made by Ameristep called ''The Choice'' they are made out of netting kinda like a football jersey that allows the air to flow thru and in my opinion the camo is second to none...This is just a link, I bought mine at Academy

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/the-choice-blind-by-ameristep-realtree-apg-hd.aspx?a=424258



Trouthunter said:


> "and they are hot"
> 
> Get one of those battery operated fan/light combos for the stand. They're silent and man do they help on those hot days.
> 
> TH


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

You can fool every sense but smell, when bow-hunting I try and have 2 options and try to avoid a N or SE location of stand placement....WW


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I took my first deer in a ground blind last year and it was great. I just my give up tree stands, well maybe.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*On my lease....*

They do not seem to care. I never brush in the pop up or tripod. We get the pop-ups in place a couple of weeks before we hunt them.....but it really does not matter much. We have hunted them the same day we put them out with great success. 
I think the less pressure your deer see, the less they care about pop-ups.

Tight lines.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I never brush in the pop up or tripod. We get the pop-ups in place a couple of weeks before we hunt them.....but it really does not matter much. We have hunted them the same day we put them out with great success.
> I think the less pressure your deer see, the less they care about pop-ups.


X2.

And Walker I looked at The Choice but man when it rains you get wet. 

TH


----------



## CSKIFF17 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hunted out of a pop up 2 years ago and actually had a 4 pt buck stick his head in one of windows that was zippered open. Couldn't believe it. If you can find two or three trees close together and place the pop in between them you should be ok. Good Luck.


----------

